# How to clean diffuser?



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

What is the best way to clean the glass/ceramic co2 diffusers?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know about everyone else but I take it out and pour hydrogen peroxide on the disc and let it sit a while. Seems to work ok. There may be better ways but this is how I do it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I pulled mine out and soaked it in a bleach/water solution for a couple hours. If you use bleach, make sure you dechlorinate afterwards.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Use Excel - fill the top with excel while doing water change/cleaning tank.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Use Excel - fill the top with excel while doing water change/cleaning tank.


using excel seems like the safest way, chemically. i would rather do that.


----------

